# Código de desbloqueo de un estereo Clarion?



## osotronico

Hola amigos/colegas del foro, tengo un autoestereo de un vehiculo Volkswagen, la marca del equipo es Clarion, modelo: MO-12D3383W-01, doble din, en el equipo dice que está hecho en Mexico.. se me bloqueó (safe 2), lo dejé conectado y encendido y se me desbloqueó, lo malo es que perdí el codigo, saqué la memoria (24C01--- smd), la leí con un programador (chipmax) y tengo el programa completo, el tema es que no sé en que linea y columna se lee el código. alguien podría orientarme? por favor, agradezco su ayuda.. ...


----------



## Scooter

Eso es como buscar una aguja en un pajar. La idea es precisamente que no se pueda encontrar.


----------



## ESKALENO

¿Quitaste la memoria smd?, hiciste como matar moscas a cañonazos, si buscas por San Google debes encontrar un programita que metiéndole el número de serie te dice el code.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O le grabás uno nuevo y listo


----------



## osotronico

no tengo otro programa parecido y buscando por google no encontré nada sobre este modelo, hay una página que brinda varios programas de memorias pero no para este que necesito.
sé que es dificil pero de algún modo voy a lograr encontrar el código.
muchas gracias amigos y colegas por sus aportes.. en cuanto tenga novedades se las informo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.dumontservice.com.ar/estereos%20clarion.html

http://www.dumontservice.com.ar/VW.html

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/desbloq-autoradio.htm


----------



## osotronico

gracias amigos/ colegas por sus aportes.. ya pude solucionar el problema, probando y probando lo logré.. 
se lee en la linea 00040 y filas 03-04-05-06 y se lee al revés (06-05-04-03)


----------



## quiquefernandez978

osotronico dijo:


> gracias amigos/ colegas por sus aportes.. ya pude solucionar el problema, probando y probando lo logré..
> se lee en la linea 00040 y filas 03-04-05-06 y se lee al revés (06-05-04-03)


hola por casualidad no te quedo la imagen dela memoria ?

gracias


----------

